# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  AH Commodity Price Hack

## Arlyh

Set a bp at 0x00D13011, search for some Exquisite Essence on the AH, record EAX, nop 0x00D13011, write 51 or some other lowball value to the address that was stored in EAX and click buyout all day. I bought ~300 in 30 minutes for under 1500/, most at 51/, sold at 2100/ for ~500k profit in 30 minutes of hitting a button.

----------


## TehVoyager

have fun with your ban  :Big Grin: 

seriously? cheat engine? 99.99999~% chance of detection  :Big Grin:

----------


## rdw

you will get insta banned :/

----------


## tfp

They do no price checks server side??? wtf...

----------


## Assistend

Why ban? He is just circumventing the ui limitations to buy those that people list cheap which otherwise you'd need luck for to get them listed

----------


## borgi

HAHAHAH is this really client side?
HAHAHAHAHAHA please... please say it's fake.
I think Blizzard coded that game 1 year after D2 and just added some 2005 graphic.

----------


## dDARKb

anyone else confirm or deny this?

----------


## Assistend

> HAHAHAH is this really client side?
> HAHAHAHAHAHA please... please say it's fake.
> I think Blizzard coded that game 1 year after D2 and just added some 2005 graphic.


Obviously your client is clientside.. and no you dont set the price, you just purchase the stuff from the fools who put it in for stupidly low prices. Why else would he only get 300 in 30 min.
All this does is send a diffrent price to the server instead of the one in the ui, you'd have to refresh like a madman and get lucky to get the cheap stuff listed otherwise

----------


## Arlyh

First, I used IDA the first time I did this, CE would probably be easier. If anyone can show that Warden will detect this, please do so. The server certainly does check the price, most purchases fail, sometimes people price too low or forget to even set a price and this helps to take advantage of that. This could be done without any client modification at all, assuming you search at the same moment that very cheap commodities are available.

----------


## Noyze

Can someone explain this with full Words? i dont understand a thing ;D

----------


## xysoulxy

Although I used CE before I also don't understand much... a step by step tutorial would be much appreciated

----------


## Arlyh

> Although I used CE before I also don't understand much... a step by step tutorial would be much appreciated


Open the AH, search for a commodity, in CE, do a scan for the value you see under price per unit, it will narrow down quickly after a couple of scans. Add that address to the address list. Right click it and click on Find what writes to this address, and scan again. You'll see one instruction at 00D13011. Right click on that and click on Replace with code that does nothing. Press Stop, Close. Change the value you found for Price per Unit to the maximum you want to spend on the commodity you want to buy. Back in D3, you'll want to search again, then click buyout periodically, perhaps with a bot. The majority of the time, the sale will fail and you'll be able to retrieve the gold you would have spent in the completed tab. Sometimes, you'll get very good deals, which you can then resell.

----------


## xysoulxy

Thanks! It works for me now  :Big Grin:

----------


## rodofrn

no point on doing this (USELESS)

----------


## mmakid

the auction house just rejects any number thats put in.... even if a couple could go through... its really inefficient

----------


## mmakid

which commodity did you use? Every single time it spits back what I'm trying to buy

----------


## Jaerin

I think what this is doing is hacking the client side buyout price and IF someone posts auctions for that price when you try to buy it you will get it at the lower price.

Not sure if this would be dangerous or not to be honest.

----------


## CuT

People with some RU keys should do this and see if they get banned at some point. Seems pretty awesome

----------


## GIVEMEANAME

cheat engine = instant detect

----------


## Beaving

They ****ing never will ban for Cheat Engine I can tell you that. Memory modifications can be detected, but it's not that only CE is able to do this.

----------


## CreativeXtent

bid failed everytime XD

----------


## zewt

All of you saying that memory modification and cheat engine are instaban need a reality check. I have used CE and modified memory several times in Diablo 3 since day 1 of launch... i am not banned. k thx go have a barbeque.

----------


## zewt

Bid Failed Error 32111

----------


## ieatglueandstuff

> have fun with your ban 
> 
> seriously? cheat engine? 99.99999~% chance of detection


Funny story every hack for nearly every game used cheatengine or a very similar program to find addresses and focus them down when variable to the static address. So 99.9999999% chance nothing gets hacked on release? Exactly, changing offsets is the basic form of hacking the *.dll's and .exe you are so fond of are just people using CE to find what they need then you make a D3D menu etc.

----------


## Assistend

Obviously bids will fail if there is nothing to buy for that price.

----------


## JoseyWales

Thanks OP, this works well.

For those who doubt it, it's all about patience.

----------


## MMOtoaster

It worked well until I got banned, not sure if it was this though, been messing with some Sarkoth scripts etc, be careful though.

----------


## JoseyWales

For some reason, if I try to do this with fiery brimstone, the value gets real jacked up and if I try to change it in CE, I crash.

So just use caution if you want to do it with fiery brimstone.
Works fine with all other commodities though (bought gems for 200 and resold for 2k).

----------


## MMOtoaster

> For some reason, if I try to do this with fiery brimstone, the value gets real jacked up and if I try to change it in CE, I crash.
> 
> So just use caution if you want to do it with fiery brimstone.
> Works fine with all other commodities though (bought gems for 200 and resold for 2k).


Hmm, fiery brimstone worked for me last night, altough not as popular as gems/essences. I wonder how high the security on gold in the RMAH will be ^^

----------


## bjorla

ive just been buying gear for gold then selling it on rmah think i will continue doing so when commodities/gold open on rmah.

----------


## darkkinght

can not get this to work so sorry but i got to call bs (fake)

----------


## bjorla

lol just because you are too dumb to make this work does not mean it doesn't work. this WORKED great, fixed mostly as of this patch because now commondities auto price at there last 10 trade value..... gay

----------


## Electrip

Worked very well until this patch because of the auto-pricing.

----------


## xXCaspianXx

cant work hehe  :Wink:  but nice try

----------


## NERD420Elite

this has been fixed. it's no longer working

----------


## roxiopl

fixed in 1.0.3

----------


## Fadeous

yeah this is one of the first things i figured out lol
first thing you do when you get into a new game CE every aspect of the AH, in countless games this was easy as pie lol , they have it pretty buttoned up now tho, bummer  :Frown:  
i would just modify the value of the price per patiently after it was found for gems , and buy them out at a really low price similar to what you guys were doing but it was hit or miss 
and..

I used cheat engine for a solid week trying to hack the AH no bans,

----------


## lucliner

> Funny story every hack for nearly every game used cheatengine or a very similar program to find addresses and focus them down when variable to the static address. So 99.9999999% chance nothing gets hacked on release? Exactly, changing offsets is the basic form of hacking the *.dll's and .exe you are so fond of are just people using CE to find what they need then you make a D3D menu etc.


You know nothing about making game hacks... The addresses are found in a debugger such as IDA or Ollydbg. Only script kiddies use CE

----------


## lol98x

> You know nothing about making game hacks... The addresses are found in a debugger such as IDA or Ollydbg. Only script kiddies use CE


actually CE even memhack EVEN tsearch contain debuggers. Not as good as the ones you mentioned but they are debugging tools as well.
I find the use of CE as a debugger (when injecting DLLS and checking routines assembly or checking my hooks inline assembly written into game) is easier when you are coding than using any other, for the goto address feature where you can input names like myhooksocketroutine+5 for the address space to go to. blah blah but yeh

----------


## amirborna

someone plz teach how to do this , like baby hands goo goo ga ga

----------


## WayneSee

I can't get this to work, confirmed fixed.

----------


## kamil234

they don't "auto" price. You can still put the price i,n but it undercuts by a few % of the current market price automatically if you dont change it.

----------


## Kikipaz

Trolol, Blizzy's AH is not very well built.

i mean you could set the clock backwards some hours, and you could basicly remove your auctions.

And now this  :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## Barathum

I used this yesterday so it still working.

----------


## Berzerker77

This will get so EASY detected by warden be carefull it's very very easy to detect

----------


## teamnycz

i have been messing around with ce since launch here and there... no bans

----------


## moonstex

what's CE?

----------


## nuengine

still work ?

----------


## andy..

> what's CE?


cheat engine

----------


## Matrony

bad plan at this verry moment

----------


## cloudstrife007

> bad plan at this verry moment


How are you able to tell?

----------


## samson10000

waste of time

----------


## Faks

*unfortunately it works very well even when patch came out i was able to find static pointers for prices ...*
I have even developed a tool to work without ce on daily basis.

*Officially Not Working since Patch v1.8a Came out.*

----------


## CHandest

Still works

----------


## Ledoocat

Of course it still works, the basic principles behind it are the same as they have always been.

I've been running this on Radiant Star Gems for the past 2 weeks and, at 5 hours per day, I'm currently sat on 2.3 billion gold (from 200 gold, 2 weeks ago).

What you need to understand is that it's is EXTREMELY rare to actually get a catch. You can go 5+ hours and get nothing, and then go 5 hours where you get 20 gems (~400 million profit). You simply search at 10 million. This will catch people that try to manually edit and miss a digit (so they go 2 million instead of 20 million) and it will also catch the Chinese when they try fix the prices by listing multiple gems for 200 gold.

This doesn't make a huge amount of money, roughly 150-200 million per day (and it wouldn't be much more using multiple accounts), but with current RMAH prices that's roughly 5 euros a day for just letting the PC auto move the mouse.

----------


## razbunatorul123

i don`t think this is worth it

----------


## Faks

Diablo 3 - Trainer For Latest Version of game.
[URL="http://www.wuala.com/Jonh/Download/Diablo%203%20-%20Tools/Trainers%20-%20Auction%20House%20Buyout%20Price%20Changer/"]Download[/URL


P.s
If somebody got spare d3 key share with me in return i could make after each update new release of trainer if interested.

----------


## sashaib

what about the Hack from Damncheaters?....I heard is pretty good but I have not use it. Can someone tell me more information about it?

----------


## gemy79

Hello! This hack is def. not dead ! EU/26/07/2013

Im using this now for a few month on 5 accounts on EU. I loocked up for the right pointers and made a cheat table which always works. 

Easys Steps without searching arround alot in CE:

1. Start Diablo, login to the auction house. Goto Tome of secrets for example and do a search.
2. Start Cheat engine. Open Process Diablo, and then do a File- Load, and load my Cheat Engine table.

3. Enter your diablo3.exe name into the field in the next picture "change record, address, remove my Dia_links_HC.exe".

4. If everything went well, u can do a search for a Tome of Secret of Gem or whatever commodity and you will see the price in the "pointerscan result". Now enter for example "200" in value, what u want to max pay for 1 tome and mark the checkbox on the left. If you try to buy a Tome of secret now, the max price you will pay is never more than 200 gold. 

This cheat table automaticaly get the new addresses if you join and leave a game.  :Smile:  You can use it on everything, expensive gems, tomes, hardcore tomes whatever, also recipes worth 500m gold. I have automated it with autoit.

Window must be 800*600, at position 0,0 (left corner top). Next window has to be pos 801,0. Autoit automaticaly switches the windows and makes bid and so one. 

I am doing this on EU, i never tried it on US. 

Link for Cheat table:
Ah_CommodityPointers.CT
my first autoit script for 1 diablo running:d3auOriginal.au3
my first autoit script for 2 diablo running:d3au2windows.au3


Best money is made at 0-10 a.m when all the botters selling there tomes for 51 gold per piece  :Smile:  And they sell a lot tomes.


Edit: You will get alot of bid failed messages, this is when there was no item to buy at the specific price. You will get then your money back.

----------


## kutie

@gemy79
Works perfect! You got some suggestions with which items you can make most profit?

----------


## gemy79

Hi again,

i started using this with tome of secrets. I didnt get enough, so i bought a 2,3,4,5th account. Most profit i make is : Tome of secrets, Tome of secrets HC, green, red, yellow high end gems. (I run it all the night. Sometimes i buy 10 gems, sometimes no gem. The money i make from the tomes do i spend buying High end gems. I put them all in the Real Money AH.

----------


## Shykon

Worth the risk?

----------


## Strath2121

Lol this is just a more complicated way of my method in elite section xD Mine was there first, btw.

----------


## Maronche

@Gemy79
I tried your way 3 night in a row, between 0:00 am from 10:00 am, as you recommended it. But I've bought only 11 tomes of secret... Maybe not working anymore. Anyway, thx man.

----------


## dahao

jesus nice hack!!!!

----------


## ardivy

Is this still working?

----------


## Augury13

> Is this still working?


it could be but i doubt, I'd suggest trying yourself haha seeing how this thread was made in mid 2012 which is almost 2 years ago.... so..

----------

